# Nicolai Argon FR 29er



## Perse (16. März 2010)

Dears,
I'm very pleased to introduce you my new MTB: Nicolai Argon FR 29er with Gates Carbon Drive and Rohloff. I love 29er bikes and I want to thank all Nicolai Staff for this fantastic custom bike! A wonderful work! 
I'm waiting for Carbon Drive Belt and then my Nicolai is complete. 
Some photos here:


----------



## abbath (16. März 2010)

I like the green and red style, but the white is way too much.

Happy trails on that low maintenance machine!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bacara (16. März 2010)

A dreambike
The colors look very good, I like it.


----------



## Team Nicolai (18. März 2010)

cool


----------



## der-gute (18. März 2010)

why did you choose the FR Frame with its 2.5 Kilo weight?

or is it a custom Tubing?

i love my Argon FR 26", but 2.5 Kilo are far away from normal
(ok, i use the bike most times on the road)

what is the size of your frame?


----------



## Perse (18. März 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> why did you choose the FR Frame with its 2.5 Kilo weight?
> 
> or is it a custom Tubing?
> 
> ...



Hi, I've choosed FR frame because I use the bike for enduro - heavy all mountain and I need a very sturdy frame 
This is a perfect bike for my riding style and I'm not too interested in the weight 
Thanks for your interest.


----------



## Perse (19. März 2010)

Tomorrow Gardasee, Limone - Prato della Fame


----------



## OldSchool (20. März 2010)

Great pictures, great bike.

Have much fun on your trip at Lake Garda.


----------



## der-gute (20. März 2010)

i would love to try a Argon FR Size XL with GCD and Rohloff...

my usage doesn´t need a FR, a normal Argon 29 with 130 mm fork would be my pick

Hmmmmm
Argon Gates-Ready 29er with Rohloff Hub and 1.5 Steertube, full integration 1.5->1 1/8 Headset, RS Reba Team 120 mm or Sektor Coil 130 mm

This would be niccccccccccceeeeeeeee

but before ordering, i would need to try THIS bike


----------



## softbiker (22. März 2010)

Ihr müsst mal hier reinschauen!

Die Amis sind echt Vorreiter was 29er betrifft.

Dabei baut Kalle diese ganzen Schönheiten und das geht hier an uns oder mir zumindest vorbei.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=600522


----------



## Perse (22. März 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Ihr müsst mal hier reinschauen!
> 
> Die Amis sind echt Vorreiter was 29er betrifft.
> 
> ...



Yes, I had already seen this thread. But I'm sure that the first original Argon FR 29er come from my genial mind. 
I had requested to Nicolai a custom Argon FR 29er in late 2009 summer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris_01 (23. März 2010)

Fantastic work man 
I'm not tall enough for such a 29er but it looks pretty pretty sweet.
Personally, I would swap the white brake cable hoses for black once or get them all in white but thats just a very detailed thing. However, I like it a lot!
Regards
CHRiS


----------



## Perse (23. März 2010)

chris_01 schrieb:


> Fantastic work man
> I'm not tall enough for such a 29er but it looks pretty pretty sweet.
> Personally, I would swap the white brake cable hoses for black once or get them all in white but thats just a very detailed thing. However, I like it a lot!
> Regards
> CHRiS



Thanks


----------



## Mythilos (23. März 2010)

What is your weight?

A friend of me is looking for a new 29er bike but every bike he is ridden was not stiff enough (especially the forks and the frames).


----------



## abbath (23. März 2010)

If the Argon FR is not stiff enough, your friend probably cannot be helped...

Has anyone ever seen a 29in Helius RC? That would be interesting:

RC+Reba Team Maxle Light, some light wheels...


----------



## der-gute (23. März 2010)

ich saß auf einem Helius RC 29er in XXL direkt in Lübbrechtsen

das war mehr Chopper als Rad


----------



## Mythilos (23. März 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich saß auf einem Helius RC 29er in XXL direkt in Lübbrechtsen
> das war mehr Chopper als Rad



tjaja, groß sind die sicher, allerdigns relativiert sich das zur Körpergröße..
Er wiegt halt seine 105kg bei 1,97m
Einen Rahmen zu finden der groß genug ist, ist nicht das Ding, aber einen, der steif genug ist (ohne gleich 5kg zu wiegen und aus der DH-Ecke zu kommen) ist nicht leicht!

Fast noch schlimmer scheints bei den Gabeln zu sein!...daher meine Frage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (23. März 2010)

Ich würde mal bei SRAM anfragen, ob die 29" Tora auch mit Maxle zu bekommen ist. Letztes Jahr gab es auch mal 'ne 29" Lefty.


----------



## Mythilos (23. März 2010)

abbath schrieb:


> Ich würde mal bei SRAM anfragen, ob die 29" Tora auch mit Maxle zu bekommen ist. Letztes Jahr gab es auch mal 'ne 29" Lefty.



ja, hab auch gehört die Tora soll steif sein! Die LEfty bekommste nahezu nicht einzeln! Ich saß in Berlin mal auf einem, war schon recht witzig, aber ich bin zu klein dafür!

Ein weiteres Manko ist der Federweg! >120 könnens schon sein!...aber gut, das führt hier zu weit..


----------



## der-gute (23. März 2010)

Mythilos schrieb:


> tjaja, groß sind die sicher, allerdigns relativiert sich das zur Körpergröße..
> Er wiegt halt seine 105kg bei 1,97m
> Einen Rahmen zu finden der groß genug ist, ist nicht das Ding, aber einen, der steif genug ist (ohne gleich 5kg zu wiegen und aus der DH-Ecke zu kommen) ist nicht leicht!
> 
> Fast noch schlimmer scheints bei den Gabeln zu sein!...daher meine Frage!



ich bin auch 196 cm groß und wiege 97 Kilo
trotzdem war das 29er Helius RC echt zu hoch!


----------



## abbath (23. März 2010)

War das nicht ein AC beim Tag der offenen Tür? Oder um welches geht es?


----------



## der-gute (24. März 2010)

ich war nicht beim Tag der offenen Tür, ich war im Frühjahr dort.

es war ein weisses Helius mit ziemlich langem Steuerrohr


----------



## abbath (24. März 2010)

Wie dem auch sei: Das hängt eher mit den ohnehin recht hohen Tretlagern der Fullies zusammen. Höher würde ich selbst bei 101cm Schrittlänge das Oberrohr bei meinem 54er Nonius auch nicht haben wollen - und das hat 26" Laufräder. Wenn dann das Tretlager beim 29er nicht abgesenkt wird, ist das Teil logischerweise noch höher. Ob das Absenken aber so ohne weiteres möglich ist (Hinterbaukinematik, Reifenkontakt etc.) weiß ich nicht. Deshalb würde ich mir ein 29er wohl auch eher als Hardtail kaufen. Trotzdem täte mich ein RC 29er interessieren 

Aber wir schweifen ab.


----------



## previlo (24. März 2010)

What is the chainstay length of this custom 29er?
The space between the tire and the seat tub looks huge, more like on a 26er?
I am wondering about the length and hence the handling...?


----------



## Perse (24. März 2010)

previlo schrieb:


> What is the chainstay length of this custom 29er?
> The space between the tire and the seat tub looks huge, more like on a 26er?
> I am wondering about the length and hence the handling...?


----------



## previlo (25. März 2010)

Ah, so your effektive length of the chainstay is more than 445mm (based on the above drawing), which explains the tire clearance 
(which in my opinion is a pretty long chainstay for such a frame with an effective top tube length of 585mm, interesting...)


----------



## der-gute (3. Oktober 2012)

So, mal wieder Thema aufwärmen...

ich werd ja bekanntlich bald ein 29" Trailbike testen.
Ein neues Hardtail soll auch kommen.

das Argon Ro/CC 29 hat ja ne Geo für 100 mm Gabeln.
Sowas kenn ich ja schon gar nicht mehr 

falls das AC 29" passt, könte ich mir ja noch ein Hardtail dazu holen.
aber eben lieber mit 120-140 mm Gabel.

Gabel Referenzmaß Argon CC 29 2011: _501_ mm
Einbaulängen Revelation:
120 mm - 528 mm
130 mm - 538 mm
140 mm - 548 mm

passt ja gar nicht!

gibts noch ein Argon FR 29" oder is das immer Tailor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (3. Oktober 2012)

Ist die Gabel Einbaulänge nicht ein bisschen groß? Tippfehler?


----------



## der-gute (3. Oktober 2012)

Nein, aber vielleicht verwechselst du das mit 26" Gabeln...


----------



## OldSchool (3. Oktober 2012)

Nein, meine das Referenzmaß mit 591mm.


----------



## der-gute (3. Oktober 2012)

das stimmt, ist 501 mm


----------



## der-gute (23. Dezember 2012)

gibts denn eigentlich mehr von den Argon FR 29"?

ich bin ja so langsam ein Freund der groÃen RÃ¤der,
aber ein LW > 68,5Â° kommt mir nicht ans Bike.

Daher wÃ¼rde es mich interessieren,
ob ein Argon FR 29" oder Argon AM 29" irgendwie gezeichnet ist,
oder ob das alles Tailormade sein wird.
Das wÃ¤re dann nÃ¤mlich _etwas_ teuer 

Argon CC 29" plus tailormade = 2000â¬ fÃ¼r einen Hardtailrahmen


----------



## der-gute (23. Dezember 2012)

PS:

mein Wunschrahmen in XL:
Oberrohr 630 mm
Steuerohr 130 mm ZS44/56
Gabeleinbaumaß 548 mm
Sitzrohr 530 mm, Oberrohr wie am Argon CC fast am oberen Ende des Sitzrohrs angeschweisst
Sitzwinkel 72° bei kurzem Hinterbau
Tretlager tief


----------



## Joopie (23. Dezember 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich bin ja so langsam ein Freund der großen Räder,


wie währe es mit 36"


----------



## der-gute (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab da was für dich:


----------



## Dutshlander (23. Dezember 2012)

Nanu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

